# Hab keine Ideen mehr



## tobee (23. April 2007)

Ich wollte heute mal ein Templates mit einem Strand basteln.
Das Problem ist nur das ich gerade gar nicht weiter komm.
Vllt. hat mir jemand eine gute Idee?


----------



## Layna (24. April 2007)

So ganz spontan: Eine Krabbe? ein paar Muscheln? Ich mag die Krabbe am liebsten .


----------



## tobee (24. April 2007)

Danke dir Larayna. Ich werds mal versuchen.
Vllt. noch ein paar Tipps, wie ich den Übergang vom Bild zum Hintergrund am besten gestalte.


----------



## tobee (25. April 2007)

Hat vllt. jemand Photoshop spezifische Tricks oder Tipps?
Ich weis meine "Grundlage" ist nicht gerade das besten vom Besten


----------

